# Any alberta bowhunters on here?



## alberta-hunter (Apr 27, 2010)

Wondering how many alberta bowhunters are on this site, and where from. Im from caroline


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

lot's of us here. goin' for turkey's & bears in a week too


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

*i have a dream*

i have a dream to come to alberta to bowhunt 300 plus pound bucks with giant antlers everywhere there surely somone will invite a poor old ohio guy hunting someday, mabee,well like i said its a dream fellas lol:shade:


----------



## Squeeker (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm up in Drayton Valley. Love this site.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

ohio36hunter said:


> i have a dream to come to alberta to bowhunt 300 plus pound bucks with giant antlers everywhere there surely somone will invite a poor old ohio guy hunting someday, mabee,well like i said its a dream fellas lol:shade:


and where pray tell do we find these deer?


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Cochrane for me!!! just west of cowtown:darkbeer:


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Chauvin Alberta here


----------



## scott brown (Jan 17, 2008)

*alberta boy*

medicine hat for this guy


----------



## marky_mark25 (Jun 1, 2009)

i'm from E town


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

sorry to hijack, but whos on AO? im hunter10 on it.


----------



## Alberta Clipper (May 1, 2010)

*Me Too*

Mcleod Valley Alberta , 1 mile past gods country!!!!:jam:


----------



## RodeoRedneck (Aug 20, 2008)

Standard. For me Just East of Strathmore.


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

Edmonton here.


----------



## huntdk (Jun 24, 2010)

edmonton here as well on AO too new to bowhunting


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

russ said:


> and where pray tell do we find these deer?


I'd like to know that too...I must be hunting in the wrong spot



hunter14 said:


> Cochrane for me!!! just west of cowtown:darkbeer:


Good 'ole Cowtown for me


----------



## canthitnothing (Jun 29, 2010)

I hope you guys will let me virtually hang here...I picked up archery after spending a few years in Edmonton. I am from Spokane, WA and I know how you folks like our news channels...so maybe you'll be cool with me here huh?
My good friend lives in Lethbrigde, AB and rifle hunts muleys every year.

Best of luck to you guys this year.


----------

